

A List Apart: Design Choices Can Cripple a Website - jamongkad
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/designcancripple

======
kingnothing
I could be alone, but I think that version B looks terrible compared to the
others. What's the reason that it sells better than A?

~~~
brlewis
The minor copy changes made the pitch more persuasive, leading to more sales.
Looks matter, but words matter more.

~~~
jamongkad
Amen!

